# Angelausrüstung für Norwegen



## Chris_360 (19. Oktober 2008)

Hey..

ich habe vor im Sommer nach Norwegen an die Glomma zu fahren, um auf Hecht, Zander, Barsch und Forellenjagt zu gehen.

Mit im Gepäck sind auf alle Fälle die Spinnrute bis 75g und 0,16 geflochtenen
und 2 Teleruten bis 80 g + Freilaufrolle mit 0,35-0,40 monofilen
und natürlich jede menge Kunstköder..

Was würdet ihr mir noch empfehlen? Karpfenruten möchte ich eigentlich wegen der Größe nicht mitnehmen.
sind die 2 teleruten ausreichend um mal das Schleppen auszuprobieren, oder mal mit totem Köfi zu fischen?
oder was könnt ihr mir da empfehlen? möchte natürlich gut ausgerüstet nach Norwegen fahren


----------



## Debilofant (26. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norwegen*

Hallo Chris,

Deine Anfragen habe ich jetzt mal in den Süßwasserbereich verschoben.

Zur Ausrüstung - auch wenn ich selbst noch nicht dort gefischt habe, solltest Du Folgendes bedenken bzw. überdenken.

Du erwähnst 3 Ruten mit nahezu gleicher WG-Angabe bis 75 bzw. je 80  Gramm. Die Spinnrute mit 75 Gramm WG sollte für die Kunstköderangelei mit Hecht- und Zanderködern in Ordnung gehen. 

Allerdings finde ich unter Deinen Ruten keine, welche für eine (von Dir ebenfalls erwähnte) Forellenangelei passen dürfte, auch von den Schnurstärken wohl nicht. Von daher würde ich eine zusätzliche feine Spinnrute von bis zu 30 Gramm WG mit deutlich feinerer Mono-Schnur einpacken, um auch kleine und leichte Köder werfend präsentieren zu können. Vielleicht lässt sich ja auch eine der Teleruten einsparen, wenn Du für eine Ansitzangelei dann ggf. die Spinnrute ummontierst - vielleicht hast Du ja zur Rolle an Deiner Spinnrute auch noch eine Ersatzspule, auf die Du für diese Einsatzvariante noch 0,30 Monofil aufspulen kannst.

Tschau Debilofant #h


----------



## Chris_360 (1. November 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norwegen*

hey danke für deine Antwort..

ich hab noch ne leichte Forellenrute, wie werd ich schon auch mitnehmen.
Mir gehts eigentlich mehr um meine 2 Teleruten bis 80g Wg..

ob es Sinn macht mit den beiden toten Köfi anzubieten oder sollte da eher stärkeres Gerät verwendet werden.

Zuhause verwende ich dafür ja starke Karpfenruten, aber die kann ich kaum im kleinen Auto mitnehmen ,-)


----------



## trixi-v-h (2. November 2008)

*AW: Angelausrüstung für Norwegen*

Ich für meinen Teil nehme auch wenn ich mit Köfi angel eine 80 gr Telerute (Cormoran Masterfish Hechtrute 3,00m 40-80gr WG). Die ist aber ein recht steifer Prügel und von daher ganz o.k. für diese Art der Angelei.


----------

